# dream car feedback?



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I used to hate foreign jap boxes with a passion. Then I had to buy a 93 Sentra XE cuz it was cheap and I heard they're reliable. Haha now I love the damn thing. In a year and a half I'll have a bachelors in mechanical engineering so I'll be makin good money and ready to buy a new car. Here are my plans... Find a nicely used Spec V. Add a 5psi turbo and nothin else if I can help it, especially no fart-sounding exhaust. (I got a year and a half to learn about turbos. Any sources to recommend?) Ditch the Spec V stickers and probably the SE-R badges too. Maybe replace em with GXE badges. Definitely ditch the spoiler. Haha I hate those damn things. Maybe do some clutch/transmission work if I have to to deal with the added power of the turbo.

Once it's done I go blow away the really riced out civic type jap boxes that I still hate and go wipe the cocky smirks off of mustang/camaro/firebird drivers' faces. Waddya think?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think you want to do it for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Haha are you questioning my morality? Well other reasons include that I want a reasonably cheap, reasonably fast, reliable vehicle that cops wouldn't look twice at. Also that I like to tinker and make things work better than they already do.

But, umm, what would an appropriate reason be?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you think cops won't look twice at a sport compact, you're wrong


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *if you think cops won't look twice at a sport compact, you're wrong  *


 2nd that. 

And a Turbo spec V is'nt going to beat many mustangs or camero V8's. I love sport compacts dont get me wrong, but I've built a couple V8's to go with the dozen or so 4 bangers i've done. And with the exception of a few of my/our bad azz turbo honda motors they have all been slower than the V8 boys.

I built an 11 sec mustang. As for hondas, my best was a joint effort where i did the chasis work and somebody else built the motor and it ran 12's. the mustang was 11.00 the integra 12.45. thats an A SS woopin in a can.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

To each their own. His car, his money. Let him spend it, run it, and make it look however he wants. Better to make you car faster than just make it look faster like all the ricer brats out there.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

simeronbugh said:


> *To each their own. His car, his money. Let him spend it, run it, and make it look however he wants. Better to make you car faster than just make it look faster like all the ricer brats out there. *


thats why my car looks stock


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *I think you want to do it for all the wrong reasons. *


I agree... it sounds like your trying to work up the courage to have faith in japanese products cuz your country tells you not to..... dont worry man... God still loves you... geez... for someone who likes "jap" boxes.... you certainly do have a lot of prejudice in your voice.... guess thats just me


----------



## jbeckel (Sep 5, 2003)

If you are considering turbocharging think about the following.

The spec has been cursed by nissan with weak (light) internals and a long stroke. This means that the pistons, rods, bearings, etc. may not be able to handle the stress of forced induction. 

Therefore, in order to result in a durable engine, you would have to upgrade internals in addition to turbocharging. 

As far as beating the v-8's forget it. Any serious drag racer would tell you to take the largest engine you can find and then modify it for power. The little sewing machine 4-bangers can be made very powerful, but you would still be fighting an uphill battle.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

ha ha ha.... you must have accidentally come across your car... of course a v-8 with everything in it is gonna beat a "litte sewing machine 4-banger" with everything in it...were not fuckin retarded.... well... most of us... but whats the fun in that


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I thought this thread would be filled with exotics, luxury cars, and classic cars, not someone talking about turboing and debadging an $18,000 car.

My "dream" car used to be an M3, but now that I have a kid on the way, it isn't big enough, so I moved up to the M5.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

good job... no sarcasm


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Geez, you guys have to spoil everything. He wants to turbo his Spec V. It will be pretty quick that's for sure. It's cool.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

muphasta said:


> *I thought this thread would be filled with exotics, luxury cars, and classic cars, not someone talking about turboing and debadging an $18,000 car.
> 
> My "dream" car used to be an M3, but now that I have a kid on the way, it isn't big enough, so I moved up to the M5. *


lets try not to spoil his fun...this is a warning


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *2nd that.
> 
> And a Turbo spec V is'nt going to beat many mustangs or camero V8's. I love sport compacts dont get me wrong, but I've built a couple V8's to go with the dozen or so 4 bangers i've done. And with the exception of a few of my/our bad azz turbo honda motors they have all been slower than the V8 boys.
> 
> I built an 11 sec mustang. As for hondas, my best was a joint effort where i did the chasis work and somebody else built the motor and it ran 12's. the mustang was 11.00 the integra 12.45. thats an A SS woopin in a can. *


Mostly right... But, a turbo SpecV with stock internals which means 3K-4K worth of turbo parts and it's in the mid-high 12's
2700lbs car 260whp 270lbs ft. torque
That will beat most of the cars that line up next to you. NOT all...But, most. Yes, there mustangs and camaros out there pulling 10's street legal but were talking about the average here.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it'd be hard for the average driver to pull 12s in a turbo spec....especially since traction will be a huge problem with taht much power and tall gearing.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

agreed


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *thats why my car looks stock  *


I'm not a flashy kinda guy either.... God I love sleepers


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

After I graduated High School, I bought a used 1998 Mustang Cobra. It ran a 13.56 bone stock. At the fly they are rated at 305hp but they have a parasitic drivetrain and put down about 245 at the wheels. 

I have not drag raced my Spec-V yet. So I am unsure what it will run. I bet with new internals and a turbo, it could run with that Cobra.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

damn straight


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Damn guys. I wasn't talkin about an all-conquering machine, just somethin to surprise the average V8 that is expecting an easy time embarassing me. Maybe not even beat him, just whipe the sneer off his face when he's gotta try hard to beat ya. That, and neverminding racing, a 220+ horse 2700 pound car with a 6 speed would be an absolute blast to drive. And I still believe that with a little discretion a debadged sentra wouldn't be nearly as much a cop magnet as anything riced out or a decked out trans-am or stang. At least not around where I live. And I wouldn't want a factory hyper-exotic cuz it ain't yours till you make it yours, and if you can surprise the guy next to you with how you made it yours, even better.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

most guys next to me dont even know what a spec v is.... sentra what??!


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

You put slicks on a car that is 2700lbs (no back seats, spare/jack) 260whp and 260+torque the CAR has the ability to run high 12's.

As long as the axle doesn't snap... It would very easily


----------

